# Leopard Geckos Photos - Dialup warning



## GQ. (Apr 30, 2006)

I updated the Leopard Gecko photo album today so here are a few photos.  

The one on the left is my first one, she is now about four years old.  It was a gift from a friend.  I bought a baby blizzard to pair her up with.  He grew into the monster in the middle.  The one on the right is a female from the first clutch they produced.






This is another progeny of the Jungle x Blizzard






A male from the Jungle x Blizzard.  He is a big boy.  The variation in the babies from this pairing is amazing.






I have a few eggs from this girl.  I'm looking forward to seeing them hatch.  






I have a few eggs from this one too.  






A young APTOR Het female.


----------



## wickedsweetheart (Apr 30, 2006)

those pics are great , we just got a baby blizzard today  first lizard i'v ever had, hope she grows up as nice looking as yours are.


----------



## GQ. (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks!  I really like the blizzard.  He is a beast!  The last time I weighed him his was 92 grams.  He must be over 100 grams by now.  He had the most alien scream when he was little.  He would let out his high pitched scream at the slightest disturbance to his general vicinity.  I wish I would have filmed it.

Good luck with your gecko.  Make sure to pick up a cheap Hovabator incubator if you pair it up.  They are very prolific!


----------



## Gigas (Apr 30, 2006)

My sister wanted a few of these im wondering if a breeding pair would be an investment?


----------



## wickedsweetheart (Apr 30, 2006)

would you mind describing your set up? or maybe posting a pic so i could see what we could do with our new lil ones tank. Thanks


----------



## GQ. (Apr 30, 2006)

Gigus,

Buying some higher end animals might help you make back the amount you spent on them quicker.  You might make a few bucks or end up reinvesting it back into more geckos.  Personally I won't be making big bucks off of them, but I like keeping them.


Wickedsweatheart,

I use a rack setup for most of my stuff.   I don't have any display setups for the leopard geckos....yet.  The smaller tubs are 15 quart.  I keep the babies in the 15 quart Sterilite boxes.  I move them into the larger sweater boxes after a few months.  I keep a male with a couple females in the large sweater boxes.  I think the large boxes are 32 quarts Sterilite boxes.  I use paper towels as a substrate.  Hideboxes, a calcium dish, a mealworm dish, a water dish, and humidity/egg laying boxes round out the furnishings.  They are heated with heat tape under the rear of the box.  It isn't a fancy naturalistic setup, but all the geckos are thriving.  Below is a photo of a couple of the racks I built for them.


----------



## jwasted (May 1, 2006)

Very nice pics they look great! The colors jump out at you.


----------



## wickedsweetheart (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and description , looks alot like what i'v got her set up in, got all but the calcium dish, is that something i would need or is that more like a treat for them?


----------



## GQ. (May 3, 2006)

Thanks jwasted.

Wicked,

     They do need a dish of calcium available.  They will eat it as they see fit.  My females lap at it frequently during mating season.  The extra calcium is beneficial to the developing eggs and the health of the female.  Both the males and females eat calcium from the dish throughout the year.


----------



## GQ. (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm being over run with gecko babies!  Here are a couple photos of some of the offspring.  These buggers don't hold still so I only have a couple semi-decent shots of them.

Blizzard hatchling






Eggs with hatchlings






Hatchling APTOR Het x Patternless






SHCTB week old






SHCTB hatchling


----------

